# HID keyboard not working... at witt's end



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

hello and thanks for taking the time to read this.

1st off, my specs
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.13
Memory (RAM): 2047 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz
CPU Speed: 3195.4 MHz
Sound card: Realtek HD Audio rear output
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: TSSTcorpCD-R/RW TS-H292C | E: COMBO IDE5232CO | G: UN3330C INP414M | H: UN3330C INP414M
COM Ports: 
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 8 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 149.0GB | F: 149.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 104.0GB | F: 141.4GB
USB Controllers: 6 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: ER978AA-ABA SR1803WM NA620
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 12/19/05 | HP-CPC - 42302e31
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. AGENA
Modem: Nokia 6300 USB Modem

: 
: 

ok, I have a USB keyboard that use to shoiw up in the keyboards section of the device manager. right now, I am useing a PS/2 KeyB because for some reason the keys dont work anymore on the USB keyboard.

all the hot-keys work (the programmable keys that open for ex, internet explorer and media player) but the letter keys wont work.

I have reinstalled the drivers for the keyboard, and enabled it in the bios.

I ran microsoft update and still nothing...

this problem persists with ANY usb keyboard i try to use.

please help me!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
try reinstalling your Chipset drivers.....
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=1843685&lang=en


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

ok, I did what u said, and nothing changed 

any other ideas? would you like me to post a screenie of my device manager?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, yes upload a screenshot.
Do you have USB support for keyboard and mouse enabled in BIOS?
Did you install or uninstall any hardware just prior to this problem arising?


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

ok here goes

ok USB legasy is enables in the bios. no hardware install or remove before the problem
the people from Idizon (or however you spell it) said that all was right with my DM except that it did not show the merc in the keyboards section.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Disable any non-Windows applications & services.

You can do this by clicking Start, then Run and typing in the box that appears... msconfig ...this takes you to the System Configuration Controls. Under the Services tab, tick the box to "Hide all Microsoft Services" and then select "Disable All".
Now move to the Startup tab and select "Disable All". Click on Apply and OK.

Restart and install your Chipset drivers once again from the link provided, under "Original Drivers">>"Spring 2006 Original ATI Chipset Drivers".

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=1843685&lang=en

Restart again and if all is well, Enable your non-Windows apps & services again and restart.
If all is not well, visit Windows Update and let it search for and install updates.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

ok I have done all that which you told me to do there and still no luv T_T

any other ideas?
and i appreciate you taking the time to try to help me


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi again Malqui,
We need to find out what that SMBus controller belongs to.
Right-click on it in Device Manager. Select Properties, then click on the top Details tab.
From the drop-down box, make a note of the Device ID & the Hardware ID and post back here with them.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi again Malqui,
> We need to find out what that SMBus controller belongs to.
> Right-click on it in Device Manager. Select Properties, then click on the top Details tab.
> From the drop-down box, make a note of the Device ID & the Hardware ID and post back here with them.


ok I think i mis posted before. the ? with the SM bus thing is gone so there was a lil bit of luv there, but they keyboard still isn't showing up. sorry for the misinformation there. I have been dealing with this mess for over a week now X_x


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

s'ok.
Have you tried the Keyboard Troubleshooter available from Control Panel> Keyboard> Hardware> Troubleshoot...?
Have you tried the Add New Hardware Wizard..?

You could also try uninstalling all this new keyboards drivers and software from Add/Remove Programs then restarting with an ordinary USB keyboard and checking it works properly. At least it would rule out a motherboard USB fault.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

I have done all of that already... my regular USB KB isnt working either.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Do you any other USB problems? I take it you've tried the keyboard in different sockets?


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

I tryed the keyboard in all the other ports and no go however my mouse and PSP (playstation portable) work in any of them


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try running the System File Checker, as your system seems to have a problem with usb keyboards and only usb keyboards.
To run the SFC.......click on.....
start>all programs>accessories>command prompt and type: sfc/scannow
Have an xp disc handy.

Disable any third-party programs and services before running the SFC.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

ok, I'll try that now

ok I did that, it took about 20 mins and completed, but still no more luv

if i had any hair left I'd be ripping it out!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

It's got to be something to do with the Ideazon Software, have you updated to the latest version?

Last resort I suppose is uninstall all the Merc drivers and software and do a System Restore to before you installed this Merc Keyboard.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

it happened before I pluged in the keyboard... 

I unpluged my old USB keyboard and at that point, it all just stoped working

but anyway how do i do a system restore?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I don't understand that last post too well.
Did you unplug a keyboard and plug in another one while the pc was on, and without uninstalling the old keyboard from Device Manager and restarting?

To run System Restore you click on Start>All Programs>Accessories> SystemTools>System Restore and choose a restore date from before the problems began. When it powers off to Restart, plug in the keyboard you were using at that time, if you still have it.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

what does this do? will i have to for example. re-crop photos that ihave done since the restore point? or does it just roll back the system?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

It only restores the Registry and System Files.
Doesn't touch your personal stuff.


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

ok I'll give that a shot when i get home from work tonight and I'll post back after

ok, that was a bad thing! I ended up un-doing the restore. tons of stuff just stoped working when i did the restore 

we are getting a new comp soon anyway... not a big deal.

thanks for ur time though


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
After you did the System Restore you should have reinstalled any programs and drivers you had installed since the restore date. Remember, it restores the Registry to a previous state, which will obviously not include entries for programs installed since that date.
A new computer is a bit drastic for a keyboard not working!


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

haha true however this system is over 5 years old and needs to be replaced anyway...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no idea what you just said...

I'm sorry but I am not vry hardware savvy. I can put stuff in and take it up, ya know... kid stuff... but what ur talking about I have no clue


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there will be a diagram in your manual ask a friend to show you how


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Malqui,
Is the HID Service running on Automatic? Or have we tried that?
Control Panel> Administrative Tools> Services


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

yes it is on auto


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if you want to try clearing the CMOS, here are instructions....
http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/mbsys/cmosClearCMOS-c.html

Although you're better just looking in your motherboard manual, it'll show you where on the board the jumper is and also give instructions.

If all else fails, back-up your personal files and settings and do a Windows Repair Install. (Not to be confused with Windows Recovery).


----------



## Malqui (Jul 15, 2008)

:UPDATE:

we came into a little bit of money and picked up a laptop
http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/qosmio/X305
Vista says it's a 5.0 and it flies!!! 

thank you all for your time in trying to help me with my HID issue


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Malqui
I thought you'd went on vacation or something.
Did you try clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Iist (Mar 26, 2010)

UBER bump but i have the same problem...with a system much newer and have already system restored with no luck!


----------

